# Worried



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

For the first time ever Alfie has refused food 

He had an upset tum all last night and was sick this morning, but he's had that before and never ever refused food 

I want to keep an eye on him but typically I've got the busiest week of work I've had since starting dog walking 
At least OH is home for the weekend


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. Hope he eats later.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry to read that. Poor Alfie, hope he is feeling better soon, bless him.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

That is a worry. Goldens and their food.........

I hope all is ok and he's just feeling under the weather still


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope he gets his appetite back. Maybe he still feels a bit delicate?


----------



## Jackien4 (May 16, 2015)

Hope he feels better soon. May be just a off day.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad your OH is there to care for him. Hope it's just an upset tum and he gets his appetite back asap.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Hope he is ok but if he had an upset tum maybe it is a good thing and he is actually being sensible!


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I hope he is better soon.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Blitz said:


> Hope he is ok but if he had an upset tum maybe it is a good thing and he is actually being sensible!


It is, it's just so unusual and he won't take his pills..............
He's been on 2 small walks already this morning, is drinking plenty and is relatively settled now.

I've cancelled my first dog this morning, something I rarely do, incase I feel Alfie needs a vet visit.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Poor Alfie, hopefully he's just got a sore tum & he'll feel like eating later.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hope Alfie is soon feeling better.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeping everything crossed for your lovely boy and hope her bouncer back soon


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Poor Alfie. 

Get better soon lad! 

As others have said hopefully he's just feeling a bit sore and well eat soon.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Vets at 10.30. He really isn't well at all!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Vets at 10.30. He really isn't well at all!


Oh Aflie, don't worry us like this. Rona, I hope it's just a bug his picked up and the vet can give him something to settle his tummy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

Come on Alfie stop worrying us boy.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Hope things are OK with Alfie fingers and paws crossed for him.x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh Poor Alfie hope its nothing too serious and the vet can help


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hope it's nothing serious x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Hope Alfie is ok, and back to smiling soon


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> For the first time ever Alfie has refused food
> 
> He had an upset tum all last night and was sick this morning, but he's had that before and never ever refused food
> 
> ...


Is a worry when they do it, but I did have it a few times with my older ones, Laska and Daisy at least anyway, and if turned out they had a temperature and had picked up a nasty bug. Both especially Daisy was very food driven usually. I did take them to the vets because it was more then the usual upset stomach and because of their age.
I think as they age Rona, their immune systems are not as good sometimes, and bugs and infections can hit them harder.

I do hope his OK and that's all it is.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> Vets at 10.30. He really isn't well at all!


Hadnt read the whole thread, sorry he isn't any better Rona, you are definitely doing the right thing, don't think you can ever be too careful as they age, hope it is just a bug his picked up.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Hadnt read the whole thread, sorry he isn't any better Rona, you are definitely doing the right thing, don't think you can ever be too careful as they age, hope it is just a bug his picked up.


Your first post still makes perfect sense though...

Nicer for the vet to check Alfie's temperature than Rona herself.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lullabydream said:


> Your first post still makes perfect sense though...
> 
> Nicer for the vet to check Alfie's temperature than Rona herself.


I must admit I usually whimp out on taking temps and get the vet to do it too, I'm always nervous about if they struggle or try to sit down while your doing it and causing injury.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I hope he's okay Rona.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear Alfie is poorly, keeping everything its a bug and nothing serious. Please let us know how you get on at the vets.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

He took a turn for the worse and I very nearly had him PTS 30 minutes ago. The vets have persuaded me to leave him there on a drip for 24hours. I still don't think it's the right decision but it's made now and we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Just seen this hope the drip helps your gorgeous boy  be thinking of you all


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh my word! Does the vet know what's wrong?


I'm so sorry rona, this is really sad to hear. Do hope he's ok


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Rona, my thoughts are with you.

I do hope he's smiling again soon.

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh no Rona. Come Alfie boy please start fighting.


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Oh gosh.

Thinking about you and yours. Hope Alfie is back to home soon and back to his usual gorgeous self.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry Rona you must be so worried,vet wouldn't have suggested a drip if they thought he should be PTS I'm sure,I hope Alfie improves in the next 24 hours.x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh Rona I'm so sorry.
I hope and pray 24hrs makes a big difference for Alfie.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh Alfie please get better. Sending tons of positive vibes for him to pick up after the rest and IV fluids. Do they have any idea what the problem is Rona?


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

Big big hugs to you all keep us updated xxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

To be honest the further away I am from the vet the more I wish I'd followed my instinct and had him PTS. This goes against all my instincts for him. He's up there worrying, sick, in pain and without me. What for? He's never going to have a good life again, He's so close to PTS anyway


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh Alfie please get better


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Did the vet say what was wrong with him rona and what the drip would do to help him


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

shirleystarr said:


> Did the vet say what was wrong with him rona and what the drip would do to help him


They've no idea what's the matter with him but he went down hill very quickly and I personally think they are just prolonging his suffering. 
They think he's started to dehydrate and that he was going into shock


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh blimey Rona, how awful. Sending truck loads of posting vibes for Alfie. Maybe he got dehydrated after his upset tummy & hopefully will feel heaps better after some time on a drip xx


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

I've got everything crossed for both of you, big vibes to Alfie!! C'mon mate, you can do it.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

rona said:


> They've no idea what's the matter with him but he went down hill very quickly and I personally think they are just prolonging his suffering.
> They think he's started to dehydrate and that he was going into shock


Sorry you are feeling like that Rona. Would it not be possible for you to stay with him while he is on the drip? after a good few hours they should be able to tell whether its helping him and if so you might feel more reassured to leave him there overnight and if not then you can make the necessary decision knowing you have tried everything. I'm sure your vet wouldn't put him through treatment if they thought there was no chance of recovery for him.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

So sorry. You must be in bits.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh Rona, I feel for you, it must be hard leaving him there, lets hope the vet has made the right decision.

Come on lovely boy get well soon.


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear Alfie is so poorly Rona, of course you want what is best for him, especially in these circumstances, its understandable that you are worried that the vet is prolonging Alfie's suffering,but, its amazing the effect a couple of bags of fluid can have, maybe he was dehydrated and in pain too, if he hadn't been having his meds. I had a couple of episodes with Koko when she had upset tum and she couldnt have her tablets for arthritis, she was so poorly, I thought I would lose her then, but, within 24-48 hrs, some fluids and an intravenous painkiller, she was back to herself.
I really, really hope Alfie starts to feel better soon, but, at the end of the day, you know him better than anyone and you know what you want for him. 
Thinking about you and Alfie and hoping for him to feel better very soon. xxx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

My thoughts are with you all. 

Could you phone the vet and explain your worries? Maybe they will be able to reassure you?


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

So sorry to hear this Rona, hope Alfie shows some improvement soon


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I know I am not a dog...and I know how stressed Alfie gets but I would like to say from being severely dehydrated myself recently and having fluids put into me intravenous how it really helped....probably too much information but the desire to urinate and to go 'normally' and not feeling like there was something wrong was absolute godsend. Mainly stemming from a severe sickness/diarrhea bug, it was just brilliant.

Hopefully a boost like this may work wonders for Alfie, hes an amazing dog and although you may feel his life quality is not great, for his age hes doing a remarkable job and living what precious time he has to the fullest. With a brilliant owner, who we all truly admire here.

As always my thoughts are with you, at this extremely difficult time xxxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

We went to my own vets first but Alfies vet wasn't there and we saw a locum, if his vet had been there I could have discussed this sensibly. He's now at the emergency vets that they use and is being treated as an old dog with hemorrhaging diarrhea, not Alfie as my own vet would do. He hates it there, always has, whereas he loves our own vet .
They have so many vets at this practice, I don't think even if we were clients that they'd know us by sight 
I've told them that I would rather PTS than have him suffer. Trouble is they don't know him and don't know how stoic he is. I can't see they'd make a good judgment on suffering in a case like this
I'll ring later and see if there's any improvement and decide then. 

I can't believe how fast he went down. 
Anyway I've managed to cancel most of my walk dogs for next week, luckily most of them have someone at home or they can get cover. 

Thank you all for your good wishes


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

rona said:


> We went to my own vets first but Alfies vet wasn't there and we saw a locum, if his vet had been there I could have discussed this sensibly. He's now at the emergency vets that they use and is being treated as an old dog with hemorrhaging diarrhea, not Alfie as my own vet would do. He hates it there, always has, whereas he loves our own vet .
> They have so many vets at this practice, I don't think even if we were clients that they'd know us by sight
> I've told them that I would rather PTS than have him suffer. Trouble is they don't know him and don't know how stoic he is. I can't see they'd make a good judgment on suffering in a case like this
> I'll ring later and see if there's any improvement and decide then.
> ...


We all understand you totally...

Ring now if you need to Rona.xxxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

To show you what these vets are like. I've got a possibly dying dog and they ask me if he's on advocate and did I want him tested for lungworm 

Couldn't make it up could you?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

lullabydream said:


> We all understand you totally...
> 
> Ring now if you need to Rona.xxxx


When I needed a drip it took about 4 hours to feel better and I wasn't as bad as him. I'll leave it until about 5-6 and if no improvement I'll take a trip up there


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

rona said:


> To show you what these vets are like. I've got a possibly dying dog and they ask me if he's on advocate and did I want him tested for lungworm
> 
> Couldn't make it up could you?


ohhh for goodness sakes!

Sorry to hear Alfie's so poorly @rona I've been out most of the day so only catching this now

My Maisie is also very, very stoic - she was a bit 'off colour' one day (not very long after I got her so didn't really know her well at that time) but I knew something wasn't quite right - made an appt for dinner time & then phone back an hour later & said I was taking her in ..... vet examined her & couldn't believe her temp was 105.8 deg  she said most dogs would be unconscious / near death at that temp - not walking around, wagging their tail!

Anyway, a few hours on a fluid drip & a variety of meds & she made a fantastic recovery

I know she wasn't anywhere near Alfie's wonderful age but it's certainly worth a shot to see if there's any improvement - but I do so agree with you that you don't want to drag things out if there's not ....

Keeping everything crossed for the old man x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

rona said:


> To show you what these vets are like. I've got a possibly dying dog and they ask me if he's on advocate and did I want him tested for lungworm
> 
> Couldn't make it up could you?


Oh Rona that's absolutely disgusting!

Fluids intravenously is a double edged sword...it depends how quickly they are administered .As a rule its slow and steady, but mine were extremely rapid as needed so quickly. Maybe that's why it worked so quickly, I wasn't 100% but a massive improvement.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

oh no, so sorry to hear this. As others say the fluid might work. On the other hand if you had made the decision not to treat him and prolong his suffering (a perfectly valid decision) then the vet is wrong to guilt you into it. The trouble is vets seem trained to suggest every possible treatment available and never to suggest that the dog has suffered enough. Though most of the vets in the practice I use are much more balanced and will suggest options then say they would rather not continue so though you have to make your own choice you do not feel forced in either direction. 

I think you are right to leave it a few hours now you have got this far and make a decision later in the day. Everything crossed that is just dehydration from a bug and he recovers by then.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Blitz said:


> oh no, so sorry to hear this. As others say the fluid might work. On the other hand if you had made the decision not to treat him and prolong his suffering (a perfectly valid decision) then the vet is wrong to guilt you into it. The trouble is vets seem trained to suggest every possible treatment available and never to suggest that the dog has suffered enough. Though most of the vets in the practice I use are much more balanced and will suggest options then say they would rather not continue so though you have to make your own choice you do not feel forced in either direction.
> 
> I think you are right to leave it a few hours now you have got this far and make a decision later in the day. Everything crossed that is just dehydration from a bug and he recovers by then.


Yes now I've calmed down a little and looked back on it, it happened just so quickly. He did have a bit of upset tum last night, 7am he walked a half mile walk, at 10.30 he was being sick and bloody watery diarrhea and by 12 he couldn't even stand up.

Yesterday he walked 2.5 miles and was quite bright, we even had a fight. Maybe something has ruptured!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

I am so happy Alfie is better now, you must have been so worried. Hopefully all will be good for the time being.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Keeping everything crossed for you rona


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm thinking of you and Alfie today and keeping everything crossed that he starts to feel better soon. X


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

MrsZee said:


> I am so happy Alfie is better now, you must have been so worried. Hopefully all will be good for the time being.


I dont think you read it quite right. Alfie is in the vets on a drip


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I think you're getting over the shock and are thinking more clearly now and when you go to see him later on you will probably be in a better state of mind to make decisions. 
It is amazing how quickly they go downhill particularly when they are old. When Jodi was in her final days the vet was amazed how quickly she had had deterioated from when he had seen her three days previous. 
I hope this is just a hydration issue and he will be looking a lot perkier.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

rona said:


> Yes now I've calmed down a little and looked back on it, it happened just so quickly. He did have a bit of upset tum last night, 7am he walked a half mile walk, at 10.30 he was being sick and bloody watery diarrhea and by 12 he couldn't even stand up.
> 
> Yesterday he walked 2.5 miles and was quite bright, we even had a fight. Maybe something has ruptured!


It is more likely to be a bug or more sinister, it could be poisoning. I went through this with my 12 year old standard poodle a few years ago and unfortunately it was kidney failure (not bloody poo though) so not saying that is what it is with Alfie, just that I know exactly what you are going through. If it happens so suddenly you have to give it a chance and hopefully it is a bug and he will rally.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I do not think it will be a rupture of anything, that would be much more dramatic with pure blood being passed.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Just been catching up with this, you have been in my thoughts. I hope when you visit later Alfie will be feeling better.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

It's amazing how stoic dogs are, I know from experience with Missy. She blew her cruciate as you know back in December, jumped off a 4ft hay bale and not a murmur! Actually not a sign of complaint the entire time she was injured and the subsequent recovery.

Fingers crossed for Alfie. Ty not to worry about him wondering where you are. If he's gravely ill he's perhaps not aware of to much that's going on around him


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Sending hugs x I hope he is better soon - dehydration is horrible and makes you feel really ill very, very quickly, so I hope it is just that. Thinking of you.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I hope he's just picked up a bug and the drip sorts him out, we shall keep fingers and furry paws crossed for you both.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Poor lad. Such a shame it is a locum on and not his usual vet. I hope they've made him comfortable.

Struggling for words and thinking of you both.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

Blitz said:


> I dont think you read it quite right. Alfie is in the vets on a drip


Thanks, I did read it wring, I thought Alfie was back and had the log walk after the vet. This must be just horrible for Rona, I hope that Alfie will make it.


----------



## quagga (Jun 11, 2014)

Poppy had haemmorhagic diarrheoa a few weeks ago and we thought it might be the end (she is 12). She was admitted to the vets at 9am on a Friday morning and was put on IV fluids and antibiotics. She made little improvement on that day but was much brighter by the next morning and was no longer passing blood so was tried on food and was home that evening. She has since made a full recovery.

I really hope that the fluids work their magic on Alfie. I am sure you will make the right decision for him.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Alfie, sending love and prayers that he can pull through.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got off the phone to the vet. They couldn't get a line into him for some time because his blood pressure had dropped so much. They think due to one of the drugs he was given initially. Anyhow, that means he's only been on fluids for just over 2 hours, no time to really show any improvement. 
He hasn't been sick again, he's also been for a short stroll outside his pen but he has had another very watery bloody poo. 
I'm phoning again at 9-9.30pm and have told them they can ring me at anytime in the night if they need to.

I'm not going to see him as I know how upset he would be at me leaving him again


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

My heart goes out to you Rona.
Hope the fluids help your lovely boy through this.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the update..

Lets hope his stroll helped him, he does love a wander.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

All my thoughts go to you and dear old Alfie. Hope the next 24 hours goes well and he starts to improve

Love and hugs to you both xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh Rona just seen these updates. I was in a similar situation with old Bella once and given her age and thought she was so bad that would be it, she too was admitted and kept on a drip, and it turned out she had a really bad infection, and with intravenous meds and the drip was fine again after. I know its hard, and I know its even harder still
when you have to take them to a vet you don't know and trust, and you haven't any connection with or knows your dog. If he is dehydrated as it sounds, that alone will make him very poorly too, it was the main cause of the problem with Bella and why she appeared so ill. Did they take any bloods to see if there was any signs of infection?
I know you are debating if you are doing the right thing, but honestly I cant imagine the vets would be doing it if they didn't think he has a chance. His a stoic old boy Rona,
like My Bella and Daisy and there is a chance that he will fight it, with the supportive treatment his getting.

Hoping with everything Ive got, that Alfie has the strength to get better. Thinking of you and Alfie.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Poor old chap. Hope his little stroll has helped.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh rona I really feel for you its awful when they get old but I know you will do the right thing for your boy he is a much loved dog on this forum too bless him


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Hope you are Okay or should i say as okay as can be.

Alfie is in my thoughts. Sending your special boy lots and lots of positive thoughts and get well wishes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

Best wishes to Alfie


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thinking of you and Alfie.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Big hugs to you and Alfie.. x


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

Just been catching up with this thread, lots of love to you and Alfie. Thinking of you


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thinking of you and Alfie xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rona how are coping, been thinking and worrying about you all day.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've got everything crossed he perks up overnight after a good bit of time on the drip. I really feel for you having to leave him there, that's not an easy decision to make. Sending more positive vibes for Alfie x


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Continued get well vibes for the old boy xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Positive thoughts coming your way  will be thinking of you and Alfie tonight


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Have only just caught up with this thread again Rona. So sorry to read Alfie is still poorly.
Sending lot's of good positive vibes your way for your lovely boy.
Hoping Alfie has a comfortable night, and get well soon Alfie boy, you can do it.

Thinking of you all, hugs for you and Alfie, and take care,xx


----------



## Jackien4 (May 16, 2015)

Just reading all about Alfie. Hope he will be ok. I am thinking of you Rona, you are one of the nicest kindest on here. And I feel that I know Alfie . X


----------



## Maxine67 (Mar 28, 2016)

Sending hugs to you and good vibes to Alfie, I hope he picks up xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

Come Alfie we all love you on here boy.


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

If Alfie has only been on fluids for a couple of hours, by the time you next ring the vets for an update, hopefully, when he has had more time on fluids, he will be feeling lots better, as others have said, dehydration makes them feel really poorly. I really hope you have him home with you soon, there is nothing worse than knowing they are unwell and you cant be with them. Really praying hard that Alfie pulls through this, your lovely old boy is one of the reasons I still come on the forum even though I have been Kokoless for 8 months now. I love to read about what he's been getting up to on his epic journeys and his photo's! He such a lovely boy, I have got EVERYTHING crossed here, and I'm thinking of you both. xxx (((HUGS))) xxx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I keep checking hoping for some more news. We're off in the motorhome tomorrow so won't be able to check in so regularly, don't know whether I will be able to get internet where we are staying.

Fingers and toes crossed rona, hope you're ok too. Lots of virtual hugs


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh no, get well soon Alfie.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Only just saw this and caught up. Hope Alfie's okay and is back home soon x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope that Alfie has a comfortable and feels better in the morning, I know you are worried but try and get a few hours sleep.

sending you All a big goodnight hug.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I really hope that Alfie is strong enough to pull through. I hope there is better news when you phone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

I've just seen this. <<<<hugs>>>>. Alfie will be in my thoughts and prayers tonight.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope everything is ok.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I've only just seen this., so sorry Alfie is sick and hope he is better tomorrow, hugs .


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Everything crossed here for old Alfie. Hope you're coping alright too, Rona x


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

I've just come back to see if there was any news, last I heard Rona was ringing the vets for an update at around 9.30pm last night, fingers crossed that no news is good news, and we will hear what we are all hoping and praying for tomorrow. xxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry, I fell asleep with the alarm set for 9 to ring the vets, I hadn't had much sleep the previous night. There wasn't any real news at 9 but I've just rung and he's no better. 
I'm going up at some point soon to say probably say goodbye


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Just seen this thread, I'm so sorry he is no better today Rona. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Thinking of you x


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry Alfie is no better today Rona,my thoughts are with you and Alfie.xxx


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry Rona will be thinking of you was hoping for better news.xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

wish I had some words to help  thinking of you & the gorgeous Alfie - know that you both are in all our thoughts xx


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

So sorry Alfie is ill.


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

So sorry . Was hoping for good news. Give Alfie a big kiss and cuddle from all us PFers.

Thinking of you!!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh Rona  Only just seen this. Keeping everything crossed here and thinking of you all xo


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sorry Alfie is no better this morning, you are both in my thoughts this morning.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thinking of you both.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

so sorry to hear this. I know you will make the right choice for Alfie.


----------



## Maxine67 (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh no poor Alfie, sending hugs for you both I know how hard it must be


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Very sorry to hear he's no better this morning Rona, thinking of you this morning x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I do hope he has picked up somewhat Rona. XX


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Take heart rona. My thoughts are with you both


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My Sunshine has gone


----------



## Jackien4 (May 16, 2015)

Aw so sorry , very sad news , thinking of you X


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this rona.

RIP Alfie.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

oh Rona, I am so so sorry.


----------



## kitty25 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this Rona. Thinking of you x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Rona, so very sorry to hear this. I don't know what else to say; RIP Alfie, you were a special boy and so much loved.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I have no words. I'm so sorry x


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

So sorry rona, my thoughts are with you. Did they have any idea what was wrong?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Rona


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm so, so sorry. I have been reading this thread with a sinking heart and now I'm having a little cry. Lots of love, hugs and strength to you


----------



## quagga (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry Rona, my heart is breaking for you. 

A new bright light will be in the sky tonight.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

so very sorry Rona 

I do hope in the weeks to come that you find some comfort that he was out & about & enjoying life right to the very end 

Sleep tight Alfie, you really were one in a million who's left a pawprint on many people's hearts xx


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, he had a wonderfully long life and that is something to cherish x


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

So so sorry Rona. I know you won't be able to do this yet but later, remember the good times, how much he was loved and what a wonderful carer you were to him.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

So very sorry to read this


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2016)

R.I.P Alfie. I'm so sorry for your loss. Alfie lived a wonderful life. You did what was best for him and now he is living a life free of pain over the rainbow bridge. Xxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rona said:


> My Sunshine has gone


I'm so sorry -tears here this morning.

He bought so much joy to so many people he was a one in million dog and I feel blessed to of known him through this forum and to of had the honour of spending a little time with him.
You and Alfie were such an amazing team, life will feel very strange without him I'm sure.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh No, so sorry to read this sad news Rona.

A very sad day indeed. Alfie was such a very special boy, who was loved by so many.
My heart goes out to you.I hope you can find some peace in knowing that he had such a wonderful life and home.

Take care of yourself x

RIP sweet Alfie, Have fun at the bridge, knowing you were truly loved. No more pain,and have lot's of lovely long walks Alfie.x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

rona said:


> My Sunshine has gone


Oh Rona I'm so so sorry to hear this been thinking about you both  he had such a wonderful life will miss his cheeky side and his gorgeous smile I'm sure lots of us will  you take care .. I know you don't like hugs but sending virtual ones anyway ((( hugs )))


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh Rona I am so very sorry Alfie was a much loved dog whose tail swished until the very end In tears for you as I think most of us are Goodbye sweet boy


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm so very sorry, he was such a gorgeous boy and you could see how much he was loved. RIP beautiful boy


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sleep tight precious boy, so very sorry Rona


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

What a shock to be reading this,

Oh Rona I am so sorry, we all know how Alfie's start in life was not great. You gave him a truly wonderful and happy life, right up to the end. More than most dogs could wish for, and his love for you shone through in every picture shared.

RIP Alfie, the most smiley dog at rainbow bridge.

xxxx


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

So sorry to hear you have lost your special boy. xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry Rona. You gave him a wonderful life, he will never be forgotten.xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so heartbroken for you, he was such a special old boy.

Rest easy at the bridge lovely Alfie xx


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry. Run free lovely boy.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm so very sorry  Rest easy lovely special boy x


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

absolutely devastated for you
RIP handsome boy xx


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

So sorry Rona, run free at the bridge sweet Alfie x


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So very sorry Rona. RIP Alfie a Goldie that lived life to the full.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so so sorry Rona. Just devastated and heartbroken for you. He was such an extra special boy, and a very grand old gentlemen.
He was very much loved and will be sadly missed by all of us on petforums.

*He Is Gone*
You can shed tears that he is gone
Or you can smile because he has lived

You can close your eyes and pray that he will come back 
Or you can open your eyes and see all that he has left

Your heart can be empty because you can't see him 
Or you can be full of the love that you shared

You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday
Or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday

You can remember him and only that he is gone
Or you can cherish his memory and let it live on

You can cry and close your mind, be empty and turn your back
Or you can do what he would want: smile, open your eyes, love and go on.

*Written 1981 
David Harkins 1959 - Silloth, Cumbria, UK *


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Im so sorry Rona  Alfie lived a wonderful happy life and was very much loved by you.. and us!

Sleep tight Alfie.. x

A very sad day


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

So sorry Rona........Steve


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Oh Rona i am so very sorry 

Alfie never failed to make me smile, such a gorgeous funny boy. He will be very sadly missed, and what a life he lived.

Sleep tight Alfie xx


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh Rona I am so terribly sorry. He was such a special boy, Rest in peace beautiful Alfie. 

My thoughts are with you Rona x


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry for you.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Rona I am devastated for you.
Your Alfie was the patriarch of the forum. PF and Alfie go hand in hand for me and for many I am sure.
It's been a pleasure to share your journey over the years.
Such a special boy. You made a magnificent team.
I'm sure if we could all take a little of your grief to ease the burden we would but be sure we are all grieving with you.
A very sad day.
God bless Alfie xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Alfie was such a character and will be missed by so many people. 

Run free at rainbow bridge lovely boy, you can walk for as long and as far as you like now.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh Rona, I'm so very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

Big hugs and my thoughts have been with you all through work this morning and will continue to be xxx


----------



## MissPink (Mar 6, 2015)

So sorry for you.

Run free at rainbow bridge gorgeous boy xx


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry Rona. Even when you know it is coming, it wipes you out nonetheless. 
Tears have been shed for him this morning from across the Irish sea.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2016)

I’m so very sorry Rona....


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I am so, so sorry Rona xxx


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh no! Not the news I wanted to see this morning  so sorry Rona, and sleep tight Alfie xx


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

I am crying when I am reading this post. I so much liked reading Alfie's stories and watching his pictures and videos. I will miss him from this forum. I am so sorry for your loss. Run free beautiful Alfie!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Alfie you have touched so many of us on this forum, your passing is heartbreaking for so many of us. You have filled our lives with so much joy with the photo's and films your Mom has posted of you. Although I never meet you, you are a dog I fell in love with a few years ago and I like many others are so very sorry you had go. 

With tears in my eyes I say Goodnight Lovely Boy you will be missed.


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

So sorry for your news Rona. RIP Alfie


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

I really am so sorry Rona, my heart is breaking for you. Now when I think of him, he will be running through long grass, ears flapping in the wind, tail swishing like crazy and the big, beaming, trademark Alfie smile on his face. Run Free Alfie xxx (((hugs))) to you Rona. So sorry xx


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

Such sad news, I am so sorry Rona.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2016)

rona said:


> My Sunshine has gone


Oh Rona I'm so sorry. RIP Alfie Alfster you were loved by your mum and of course everybody on here loved you too Alfster. He will be missed. He loved life so much.


----------



## Cindygirl1 (Mar 31, 2012)

danielled said:


> Oh Rona I'm so sorry. RIP Alfie Alfster you were loved by your mum and of course everybody on here loved you too Alfster. He will be missed. He loved life so much.


Rona I'm so very sorry for your loss, I'm reading this with tears in my eyes, I feel as though I know Alfie and although I don't post often I check in every day to hear about his adventures. You had a very special boy, run free Alfie


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm so very sorry Rona  He truly was a PF legend. Your handsome gentleman will be the brightest star in the sky tonight. Thinking of you all xo


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

So sorry Rona. It was his time and he did not linger for too long. You did right by him to the very end.


----------



## Maxine67 (Mar 28, 2016)

Oh no I've only just had chance to catch up with the news - I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## loganberry (Jul 14, 2012)

So sorry Rona.
R I P Alfie


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2016)

We are both so sorry Rona, RIP Alfie, you had a great life.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so relieved we have a good phone signal at our campsite ( the one you recommended). Although this is such sad, sad news,. I'm glad I have been able to continue with the thread. 

I am so desperately sorry that Alfie is no longer with us, he is a great loss to us all. He had a lovely long life with you and you kept him going and active right to the very end. My thoughts are with you my dear.

Run free sweet boy


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this Rona  RIP gentle Alfie. He was your soul mate, part of your family, your best friend. His loss will be great, but he would not want you to grieve for too long, but to cherish the memories of a long life, lived happily. xxx


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Aw no, I'm so so sorry. I always enjoyed reading about him and his adventures, he seemed like a wonderful boy. Run free Alfie x


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Rest in peace beautiful Alfie xx 
I'm so incredibly sorry to be reading this. Thinking of you Rona,  X


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Very sad new. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Rona, I'm so sorry to hear this .

Sleep well , Alfie , you were much loved.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh Rona, I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Alfie will always remain one of the best and most wonderful dogs on PF. 

Thinking of you and you know we are here to support you if you need us.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm so very sorry Rona  Just looking at Alfie pics made me smile so know how you must feel
Run free beloved Alfie young & strong til you meet again but visit your mum in her dreams


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Sad news, I hope you are as ok as you can be today. 

Alfie is one of the dogs that has been here since I joined, he will be missed, what a dog, what a good life. 

Xx


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

So sorry to hear this Rona  He is going to be missed by many! I've enjoyed reading about his adventures and looking at his photos during my time here. 

Run free handsome boy x


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear this; sleep easy Alfie x


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss Rona x


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Rona  R.I.P Alfie


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

So sorry to hear your sad news, sending big hugs x


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh my Rona, I have only just caught up as am away, and I am so very very sorry to read this. My thoughts are with you at this heartbreaking time xxx


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

So sorry about your loss. Sleep tight Alfie.


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

I am so sorry that you have lost your lovely Alfie, Rona. He was a gorgeous boy and we will all miss him. He had a wonderful life with you and your love and dedication to him showed in your posts.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Just caught up with this; was reading through hoping he'd bounce back but it's clear his time had come, and I'm positive you made the right decision.

I'm so sorry for your loss, @rona.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh I'm so, so sorry Rona. He was such a special boy. Take care.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

My heart and sympathies go out to you Rona... I'm so sorry you have lost Alfie. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I've been off line all weekend so have just heard the news. I'm so sorry Rona that you've lost your grand old man and all my sympathies are with you! Alffie was a wonderful old boy and will be sorely missed. Be strong and remember the the happy times you shared with him! God bless.


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, run free special boy.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The house must be a very strange place today without your lovely boy causing mayhem. 
When you get a moment please give Muddy an ear scritch, he must be missing his best mate.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hope you are as OK as you can be today rona. 
You have been in my thoughts.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Can't stop thinking about you Rona.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I am so sorry you have lost your lovely boy.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Most of us never met Alfie but its strange it just felt like we did if that makes sense His pictures and the wonderful video's you put on here Rona it was as if we were there with the old lad Hope you are ok this morning


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

shirleystarr said:


> Most of us never met Alfie but its strange it just felt like we did if that makes sense His pictures and the wonderful video's you put on here Rona it was as if we were there with the old lad Hope you are ok this morning


Exactly. The place doesn't feel the same......
I know I'm an old softy but I feel your loss and PF has something missing now.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments. The house certainly does seem empty and the light has gone out of our lives
Muddy is doing better than I thought he would without his best mate, we are giving him extra attention to hopefully keep him from fretting. He certainly helped me a lot yesterday. 
I've been out walking most of the time, just popping back for something to eat now before heading out again.
I've not been taking too many pictures recently because of the rain but I'm so pleased I got some shots and that little video of him jogging on Thursday at his favourite place. I'll treasure them as I know how happy he was that day.
Here's the last one I ever took


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Ah, what a photo to treasure ! He lived his life right to the end didn't he ? 
He will be so missed by us all.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh @rona what a boy he was and a life well lived.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> Ah, what a photo to treasure ! He lived his life right to the end didn't he ?
> He will be so missed by us all.


He walked half a mile Saturday morning at 5am, walked another half a mile at 8am, had a vet visit at 10.30am, was at the emergency vets at 12.30pm not able to stand and being put on a drip. I just wish I'd said goodbye then.

Can anyone tell me what I'm supposed to do with the corners of the toast now?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Such a beautiful photos of a very happy boy 

Glad that Muddy seems to be doing okay and has helped as comfort.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Alfie. Run free baby boy. Take care Rona.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

So good to hear from you Rona. Alfie's last adventures have been flashing through my mind. It's a blessing he stayed well right to the end (and your last pic proves it). You gave him the extra chance to get better.
As for the toast - I think perhaps you should try to eat them.
Take care.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That's such a beautiful photo of a very special dog Rona, he really will be missed by so many of us. I'm glad to hear that Muddy seems to be ok & I hope he's bringing you some measure of comfort x


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Run free across that rainbow bridge.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read this. 

He was such a beautiful lad. 

Run free, Alfie xxx
Huge hugs to you at this horrible time xxx


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry, Rona. I saw this thread and hoped it was just a blip but am so sad to see it wasn't  I bet Alfie and Belle are flirting together at Rainbow Bridge right now. Such a dignified and gentle old man. Thinking of you. Remember all the joy he brought to your life during these sad days. His life was better for you being in it and vice versa xxx


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just struggled to remember my password to log in to write this
Rona, I am in tears
So sorry for your sad loss
We never spoke and you don't know me but I loved Alfie's pictures and tales, he is the first dog I can remember seeing when joining up here
As a fellow 'owner' of a senior dog it was always so lovely to see him enjoy his walks and have such a zest for life and look so happy
You gave him a rich and full life, take some comfort in that and he was obviously very much loved and cared for.
Run free beautiful Alfie, you will be missed x x x


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

What a beautiful last picture of your lovely boy, thankyou for sharing it with us Rona.
Alfie was a truly wonderful and special boy, who lived a very happy life with you till the very end,and was surounded by love. He will be remembered and loved by everyone on PF.
I do hope you can find comfort in that, and pleased that Muddy is helping you.

Take care and look after your selves. Thinking of you.xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Wonderful last photo 
And lovely that you captured his joy and wonderful tail swish on video.
Good to know he lived life to the full right to the end.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

So sorry for your loss he was a beautiful boy x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry Rona


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm glad you both had the outing on Thursday to his favourite place he looked so happy and was enjoying himself so much. Hard to believe sometimes how things can happen and change so quickly. I'm glad that he had his walks the last morning too, typical Alfie no one was going to deprive him of any walk if he had anything to say about it were they?. He had such a wonderful life with you Rona and lived it too the full, and I don't think any dog could have been loved anymore then he was, or have such a big fan club either. A legend in his own life time was Alfie.

He will be sadly missed, but always loved and remembered.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Rona I am incredibly sorry to hear of his passing. 
Alfie was one of the first dogs I got to 'know' on here when I joined almost 7 years ago. 
So sorry your sunshine has gone. Be kind on yourself over his final hours. The what ifs and if only will otherwise haunt you. 
He was loved. That's all that matters to him. X 
Sleep tight Alfie x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Can anyone tell me what I'm supposed to do with the corners of the toast now?


Ahhhhhh I know when I lost Ben, I just couldn't bring myself to actually eat them & they went in the bin ..... stayed that way until Maisie came


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Rona, I haven't posted in a very long time but just had to log in to say how sorry I am that you've lost your lovely Alfie.  He was gorgeous and so amazing for his age, I've shed many tears reading this thread. Run free Alfie x


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

rona said:


> My Sunshine has gone


Oh Rona I've only just seen this. I'm so very sorry and I know you must be devastated.


----------



## Jackien4 (May 16, 2015)

Lovely boy Alfie . It is so nice that he had that last walk that he enjoyed. And such a lovely picture of him


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Been away, just catching up with PF.
So sorry, Rona. He had a great life with you.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Such a lovely last picture of Alfie on his walk, will so miss hearing of his adventures. He was a beautiful boy with lots of character, this always came across in your posts and pictures. Thanks for sharing this picture with us, take care of yourself and remember we are always here to listen x


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I am truly so sorry to hear about Alfie passing. 
He was obviously a very special boy, not just to you who was so lucky to love him, but to so many others too. They don't come around often, but when they do they leave their mark on the world and I think Alfie's imprint on lives will live on for an awful long time.

Still smiling until the end, a precious boy.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear of Alfie's passing.

You were the voice of reason when I was losing Bunty but I don't seem to have anything strong to say in return.

I know how much you loved him. Such a fabulous boy. He was so lucky to have you and you were so lucky to have him.


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.xxx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> He walked half a mile Saturday morning at 5am, walked another half a mile at 8am, had a vet visit at 10.30am, was at the emergency vets at 12.30pm not able to stand and being put on a drip. I just wish I'd said goodbye then.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I'm supposed to do with the corners of the toast now?


What is it with the corners of the toast? every dog Ive had had them, next dog maybe? so so sorry about Alfie


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Not been posting for a while just lurking in the background but just had to say how sorry I am about Alfie, like so many others you and he were one of the first to welcome me to this forum and I shall very much miss the stories of his antics and the wonderful pictures of your wonderful boy. 
Run free of pain Alfie, you will be sorely missed, be kind to yourself Rona you gave him so much love and a fantastic life right to the end


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I know it's against forum rules but I'm going to be really cheeky here, just like my boy  and ask that anyone who had a smile from Alfies antics could spare a few pennies for these
http://www.happypawspuppyrescue.co.uk/index.html
https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/Lisa-Smart4.

I'd been thinking for a while how Alfie and I could raise a few pennies to support this amazing lady and her quest to save Goldens.
His life was lived to make others smile and feel better, it would be a fitting tribute to him to put a smile on another Goldens face.

Just put from Alfie  Thank you


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Pennies will be sent once I'm home from work


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

rona said:


> I know it's against forum rules but I'm going to be really cheeky here, just like my boy  and ask that anyone who had a smile from Alfies antics could spare a few pennies for these
> http://www.happypawspuppyrescue.co.uk/index.html
> https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/Lisa-Smart4.
> 
> ...


This is Alfie we are talking about....rules never applied to him....no one could ever create rules to cover such a beautiful one off like Alfie


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

Nothing cheeky about it at all a perfect tribute - will search my piggy bank!

As for toast corners this is my fear if I ever lose Miko I'll put so much weight on as he eats half of everything I eat lol. Maybe Muddy will continue the tradition

So good to see you smiling through the pain but big big hugs and a belly rub for muddy xxx


----------



## Sally's Mum (Aug 27, 2015)

Dear Rona, have only just read this thread and am so sorry to hear about Alfie. My thoughts are with you at this very sad time. x


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I have just read this, at work, and I'm fighting back tears.

I barely come on dog chat but Alfie is one of the dogs who I've seen and read about, and always been in the back of my mind. Whenever I do check dog chat, I always think, how is he? Seeing this breaks my heart and I am thinking of you. RIP beautiful Alfie, be happy x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Will be pleased to make a donation in the old boys name Rona. What a lovely way to celebrate his life and further remember him.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

rona said:


> I know it's against forum rules but I'm going to be really cheeky here, just like my boy  and ask that anyone who had a smile from Alfies antics could spare a few pennies for these
> http://www.happypawspuppyrescue.co.uk/index.html
> https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/Lisa-Smart4.
> 
> ...


I am so glad you posted a link, me and Molls would be happy to and I'll do so when I get home.

I hope you're coping as best you can be.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a lovely idea Rona.
Honey and me are sending a cheque on behalf of Alfie.

Hope you are coping, thinking of you.x


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

What a wonderful tribute for a wonderful boy. I have donated in Alfie's memory and I will donate again as and when I can, it's a very worthy cause, I hope that you can somehow get some comfort knowing that Alfie is helping other golden's find homes as special as he had. xxx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Posted a check to remember Alfie and let his name live on


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Donated. Thank you Alfie for all the years of pleasure you have given me on the forum. RIP


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't believe how much you guys have raised already, I'm so touched by this. Thank you so much. 
I glad my boy made so many others smile too 

I can't be sad or down for long, Alfie wouldn't have let me and I'm determined to follow his (and my mums) lead


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Have sent my donation, happy to help and think it's a lovely idea of honouring his memory x


----------



## Sally's Mum (Aug 27, 2015)

More than happy to make a donation in Alfie's name x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

rona said:


> I know it's against forum rules but I'm going to be really cheeky here, just like my boy  and ask that anyone who had a smile from Alfies antics could spare a few pennies for these
> http://www.happypawspuppyrescue.co.uk/index.html
> https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/Lisa-Smart4.
> 
> ...


Lovely idea @rona & delighted to help a little .... I've followed HappyPaws for a while now and it really is a truely wonderful rescue - a fitting tribute to the old man


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread. Rona, I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Rest peacefully Alfie x


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

So sorry to read this Rona. 

Hope Muddy is doing good X X


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

We have donated  x


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

We did too earlier on - lovely to see so many donations in Alfie's memory.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Only just seen this Rona. 

So very sorry for your loss 

I shall miss hearing about his adventures - truly a Golden Boy!

Run free dear Alfie.

Take care x


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

I knew I wouldn't be able to read this thread without crying, am in bits. I haven't been here long but what a special boy he was. I am so sorry and so sad to hear about Alfie. Oliver and I are thinking of you. Pennies will be donated for Alfie.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll be honest with you. I didn't expect many people to donate. I stupidly assumed that I was boring people with pictures and stories of Alfie. I knew he was a special boy for all the nervous and frightened dogs and children he'd helped over the years and all the smiles he'd created, but what I hadn't realised is that that had obviously been able to be portrayed through my ramblings.

I had to inform Lisa from Happy Paws Rescue who Alfie was as I hadn't told her my idea :Shamefullyembarrased

She said she had started to wonder who this mysterious Alfie was 

I know you've all raised over £150 so far and probably more when the cheques are in.

I can't tell you how proud I am of my boy even now he's gone.

Thank you all so much. You've made me cry


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Oh rona - I, as with lots of others, have shed many tears over Alfie (am again now after reading this thread). 
I am so very sorry... 
I will donate when I get paid - what a fitting tribute.
Alfie had such an impact on me - as did you - and I will never, ever forget him.
RIP Gorgeous boy. <3


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so pleased Alfie has raised so much for his fellow goldies, perhaps they can name a kennel for him or have his picture on he office wall.
After all, he deserves i


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

You never bored anyone with Alfie's antics . I've donated x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

rona said:


> I'll be honest with you. I didn't expect many people to donate. I stupidly assumed that I was boring people with pictures and stories of Alfie. I knew he was a special boy for all the nervous and frightened dogs and children he'd helped over the years and all the smiles he'd created, but what I hadn't realised is that that had obviously been able to be portrayed through my ramblings.
> 
> I had to inform Lisa from Happy Paws Rescue who Alfie was as I hadn't told her my idea :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh @rona that's amazing and a lovely tribute to him 

I genuinely loved seeing photos of Alfie out enjoying himself in the beautiful countryside where you live and really enjoyed hearing what he'd been up to ...... I know I'm certainly not alone in that - like many, I had a real soft spot for him and I will miss him / his adventures greatly.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@rona for once I'm glad we all made you cry 
mostly I'm happy that you realise what a truly amazing and special dog Alfie was


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

@rona his wonderful personality always shone though in your posts and photos and I was never bored by your posts. I know I have said it before but seeing an Alfie thread really did brighten my day. He will be missed by so many of us here.


----------



## ladyisla (Apr 19, 2014)

Really sorry to hear you have lost dear Alfie, what a handsome chap he was. We are thinking of you xx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

@rona I loved to see Alfie's photos and hear about your adventures. He reminded me so much of one of the dogs I left with my ex and it broke my heart to do that.

I am delighted that so much as been raised, how wonderful. That is a _lot_ of gravy bones


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Another hard day ahead today. I'm picking up his ashes and going to take them to his favourite walk. The one where I have the last photos of him.

One of my lovely clients gave me these.


Aren't they beautiful?


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Aww no Rona I'm so sorry to read your beloved old boy Alfie is at rainbow bridge 
Run free beautiful Alfie


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Am so sorry.. thinking of you xx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope today is not too stressful for you
I still have Holly's ashes as heh fav place was with us
I hope spreading them helps you

The flowers are beautiful, what a lovely thought


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

I hope you get through today without it being to stressful for you rona.

The flowers are beautiful, how kind.
Take care.x


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I will be thinking of you lovely flowers Rona,I took my Ben's ashes to his favourite place and often go there with the rescues to show him and have a chat.xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@rona the flowers are stunning 
A difficult day, I hope you find a little comfort in taking his ashes to his favourite place
I'll be thinking of you all today


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful flowers Rona, thinking of you today I know how hard it can be, and can cause a bit of a jumble of mixed emotions, or so I have found anyway.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I have not been around and should have been.
Caught in new job and all the Brexit worries here .
You and Alfie were my corner stone to stay here. 
Thank you for letting us into your life and sharing his adventures with us until his last one.
Run free beautiful boy.
In your memory I am donating my last fee to local animal charity for their vet fees.

Will miss you. A lot.


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Must be close to two years since I last visited Pet forums, but I do remember Rona regularly putting in photos and short videos of Alfie and he was a lovely looking and natured dog. Rona obviously thought the world of Alfie, and I am saddened and so very sorry he had to leave you 5 months ago. I am sure you have loads of wonderful memories of Alfie.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

oh my I am so sorry i just caught this.I used to look forward to seeing the alfie in pics and videos and am so so very sorry i missed all this.I am so sorry for your loss and wish i could offer you words of comfort.All i can offer is the poem i wrote and i hope you find some comfort in it

when they are set free

free in the spirit and free as the wind able to run where ever their hearts wish
They will spend much time with us looking over us and watching us
wishing they could make things better or easier but not knowing why we cant see
they will run through the long grass on the eternal warm summer days
always wanting and longing to see their long lost friends
day after day doing what they wish eating what they wish drinking what they wish
chasing the rabbits and squirrels and birds to pass the time
always keeping an eye on who they loved in their previous life
no longer having any pain or feeling old and grey
movement comes easy just like a pup
There is always a longing and a sadness in their heart
they want their loved ones to come see
they wish to show us that beautiful place where they run so wild and free
no longer in any of this worldly dangers
their only want is to feel that hand upon their head 
to lick the face of their loved one just like they did
for us to see them and call their name
that we cant see them is just a shame
they will be happy to know we continue to love
their loyalty is to make us happy
i for one will get pummeled when that day comes about
by many big boys and girls all wanting the same thing
i am still somewhat young and many more i will add
many many heart scars i will have
they will be set free one by one and meet them again i will
on the day when the lord sets me free
when my worldly journey is done i am sure i will meet all of them again
until then they will continue with the above


----------

